# Loyal Watcher



## David Mitchell 789654 (Jan 30, 2010)

I posted here in January of last year in the hope of finding a decent (printable) image of the Loyal Watcher which my step dad Andy Webber served on in the RNXS in Birkenhead?!? (certainly on the Wirral somewhere!)

Unfortunately I didn't get very far. I know it is now a dive vessel but I am hoping that a new member may have some images? 

Thanks in advance for any helpn


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

Is this any help?


http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo_search.php?query=LOYAL+WATCHER&x=28&y=7


----------



## David Mitchell 789654 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Nice one"*



Monket said:


> Is this any help?
> 
> 
> http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo_search.php?query=LOYAL+WATCHER&x=28&y=7


Robert Smiths image looks ideal, I've messaged him.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Monket (Mar 8, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------



## uncle al (Dec 1, 2007)

David Mitchell 789654 said:


> I posted here in January of last year in the hope of finding a decent (printable) image of the Loyal Watcher which my step dad Andy Webber served on in the RNXS in Birkenhead?!? (certainly on the Wirral somewhere!)
> 
> Unfortunately I didn't get very far. I know it is now a dive vessel but I am hoping that a new member may have some images?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any helpn


if you log into a diving site called `south west mafia`(based in plymouth) and ask you will prob get loads of photo`s


----------



## Oaklands (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi David, if you are still after a pic of Watcher, I have loads, served on Watcher with your Dad,and know him well, can e-mail him pic's if you like, regards, Charlie B..


----------



## donald h (Aug 24, 2005)

Charlie,..David`s last activity on this site was in July 2011, so it may be better to send him a pm to get in contact. (click on his name and select 'send private message' from the drop down menu that appears).

regards, Donald


----------



## Oaklands (Mar 15, 2013)

*Loyal Watcher.*

Donald, took your advice, contacted David, pic's sent, job done, thanks, need to put them on here now? Charlie..


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

I was part of the crew of the Watcher when we took her, the Chancellor and XSV Express from Plymouth to Portsmouth via Weymouth a sad day when the service disbanded


----------



## Oaklands (Mar 15, 2013)

*Loyal Watcher.*

Evening David, here is a pic of them alongside at Plymouth, taken by a friend of mine who was part of the crew who sailed her down from Liverpool, and in true Fleet Tender style, it was quite a "lumpy " trip, if you look carefully, you can see the paying off pennant on Watcher, one of the Mersey units Daughter spent days making it, as you say, sad day.
Will post some pic's of happier times in the RNXS, if there is any interest?


----------

